# Just hanging out



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Here is a little clip of me and the babies just hanging out this afternoon.  Please excuse my voice..I had the camera a little too close to me... :blush: Hope you enjoy and thanks for watching!  It's 3 minutes.




Is the clip too long guys? I know I get impatient sometimes with videos...


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

nah its not too long...
Ziggy and Baby are such sweetcakes!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

cute video Aly, I just love Ziggy's little voice


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks!!! I love them so much!


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

It's a cute video! Not too long either.


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

Aww! Ziggy and baby are super cute!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute video  I love when Ziggy says hi Baby, cute overload


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks! He's so sweet! I'm so glad I got him. Baby ofcouse is still my favorite but don't tell Ziggy that!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I won't  I know it seems wrong to have favourites but everyone does. Shadow is my favourite cat, Spike is my favourite bird and Bandit is my favourite dog. He is the first dog I ever had. Sorry a bit off topic.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

That is a great video!  Baby looks like she loves scritches 
BTW - the video wasn't too long


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

What an adorable little chatterbox! LOL, pretty baby....he makes me laugh.:lol:
Also, I like your accent lol


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone...Now you get to see that I don't to much tv watching..more tiel watching..lol



Rosie said:


> Also, I like your accent lol


I have an accent???


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> I have an accent???


Oh yes, definately!!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awwww, they are both so cute!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Rosie said:


> Oh yes, definately!!


Really? I didn't think I did..what accent is it?


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

You do have an accent, too me anyways


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Really? I didn't think I did..what accent is it?


Well, erm....Americany lol, I can't think how to explain it, its just nice. Not what I'm used to.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Americany..hehe..ok Rosie.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

It is not what I'm used to aswell  LOL!!


----------

